# Chuck vid.



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Thought this mildly amusing

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/xrjlr_chuck-liddell-x-jose-pele-landi-ivc_extreme/video/xk7o9_chuck-liddel-in-amccowards-video_fun


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Haha that is one quality video man, at fist i thought it was a advert or sumthin...

Anyone see a Microsoft advert recently that had what looked like Rashad Evans in it?

Sure it was him...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

yeh it was Evens


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

That video is wicked cheered me up spitfire had a shite day having to deal with managers at work who are arseholes


----------



## perry (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha. like it!!

My speakers have broke and it was still worth watching! gonna have to watch it again now with sound at work tomorrow.


----------



## www.GSPfans.com (May 26, 2009)

thats more spam, isnt it? lol

and is this thread even in the right section? I thought this was for posting vids of yourself....


----------

